# Colitis and which food? Natural Balance??



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes, I fed my previous dog Natural Balance and my sister feeds her Dalmatians it, too!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I feed one of my dogs Natural Balance. My PWD also has had messy poop issues. I was homecooking for him and he improved, but it wasn't until I did 1/2 home cooking and 1/2 ID canned that he really improved. I don't like ID but it did seem to help. I am using the canned version that is mostly turkey with some egg and pork.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Natural balance is nice and bland. Not alot of meat which gives it a low rating but can be good for a sensitive stomach. I/d does work miracles for sensitive dogs, too.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Because of Misha's liver problems and Emilio's pancreatitis, Natural Balance is what I have been feeding lately. They both have done great on it. I switch varieties and found they weren't too fond of the venison, the rabbit was just ok, and they liked the Duck.

I used to feed California Natural but it is a pain in the neck to get so I switched to the Natural Balance and haven't had problems.

My moms dog had colitis and had to be on ID


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

We sell a lot of Nat Bal at the pet store I work at. The Venison is the most popular then the Duck, Fish, Ultra (my Stella eats this one) and their Synergy. The only bad thing customers have said is the Venison gives the dog bad gas for about the first month and then its not so bad. We have a lot of customers that have dogs with food allergies so all the food we sell is geared for that. Natural Balance, Nutro, some Blue (special orders) Solid Gold and Evengers . We can order pretty much any food but only recommend the best. My Border Collie eats Solid Gold Just A Wee Bit (the only food I could get her to eat regularly).
I hope Jack feels better soon!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

So for those who feed natural balance, do you trust the company? As far as quality and contaminants? I've never used it before. 

Just starting to add a few pieces of the kibble to Jacks meals and he really likes them.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Another option is to try Annamaet Lean. It even advertises that it helps for pancreatitis, so it may be worth a try. The key is to feed a kibble that is very low in fat, but does not compromise the protein, which this one does. I also like the ash content of Annamaet (more meat, less bone). Here's a link: Lean Formula. It seems counter-intuitive to feed a diet dog food to a normal dog, but when the dog has digestive issues, this food helps keep the nutrients in, rather than letting them quickly exit the other end (sorry, TMI...). 

I'm not a NB fan, due to the very low protein and very high carb content in most of their formulas.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

LOL, the protein is one of the reasons why I chose this food. It is so hard to find a food that is grain free and lower protein. 

I think it goes to show that each dog is an individual and what you feed is guided by that dogs individual needs. 

As for trusting the company.....not really. I bought one bag of venison, I keep it in an air tight container, and after one week it started making the dogs vomit. I threw it out and bought a new bag and haven't had problems.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Shamrockmommy said:


> So for those who feed natural balance, do you trust the company? As far as quality and contaminants? I've never used it before.
> 
> Just starting to add a few pieces of the kibble to Jacks meals and he really likes them.


Yes, I would trust them reasonably enough. I think the most important thing is to feed what works.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

georgiapeach said:


> Another option is to try Annamaet Lean. It even advertises that it helps for pancreatitis, so it may be worth a try. The key is to feed a kibble that is very low in fat, but does not compromise the protein, which this one does. I also like the ash content of Annamaet (more meat, less bone). Here's a link: Lean Formula. It seems counter-intuitive to feed a diet dog food to a normal dog, but when the dog has digestive issues, this food helps keep the nutrients in, rather than letting them quickly exit the other end (sorry, TMI...).
> 
> I'm not a NB fan, due to the very low protein and very high carb content in most of their formulas.


He does really terrible on high protein foods, and the vet said to stay away from chicken for him.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> LOL, the protein is one of the reasons why I chose this food. It is so hard to find a food that is grain free and lower protein.
> 
> I think it goes to show that each dog is an individual and what you feed is guided by that dogs individual needs.
> 
> As for trusting the company.....not really. I bought one bag of venison, I keep it in an air tight container, and after one week it started making the dogs vomit. I threw it out and bought a new bag and haven't had problems.


This sort of thing really bothers me! I don't think we can trust anyone anymore. I generally like fromm and precise but currently they don't have anything super simple. 

His stomach is in such bad shape the high carb and low protein thing does not bother me at all as long as the diarrhea stops and he can put on some weight. He's skin and bones currently. He's 8.5 pounds and vet wants him at 10!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Yes, I would trust them reasonably enough. I think the most important thing is to feed what works.


I will feed it with a watchful eye. Maybe once I can get his belly under control ill see if one of fromm Or precise will work. But then again I also don't want to switch and make him worse again! 

The reviews and reports are either love or hate on natural balance. 

I'm naturally a worry wart though and this is the latest thing to make me nervous lol


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

You may really want to consider the ID. I know when we educate ourselves about dog food and then read the ingredients we may cringe a little. But like CM said, you feed what works. My mom's schnauzer had colitis and pancreatitis and ID was the ONLY food she tolerated and actually did well on. Might be worth a try if the NB doesn't work out.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

The vet said we would hold off on the ID if the natural balance didn't work. She suggested either the potato/duck or potato/fish. So went with the duck because he dislikes fish.

I got some of the canned to go along with it, so he will be getting a little extra protein through that food. 

I just want the pooping of soft serve and now blood to stop (it has on home cooked). 

I'm perfectly capable of cooking- I have before, I know how to balance a diet, I just don't really want to if I can find *something* that he would do ok on. 

Raw is also not something I'm willing to do anymore, either, for various reasons. 

Thanks for letting me worry, guys


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I did home cooking for Misha for a year. She did well on it, but what a pain! lol It wasn't just the cooking, but the shopping and the storing. If she ever has more problems I would go back to it.....kicking and screaming! lol


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> I did home cooking for Misha for a year. She did well on it, but what a pain! lol It wasn't just the cooking, but the shopping and the storing. If she ever has more problems I would go back to it.....kicking and screaming! lol


Glad I'm not the only one who feels that way! Cooking for four dogs that weigh a collective 75 pounds was no fun! I'll do small batches of home cooked topper but that's my limit, if I can help it!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

OMGosh that is cooking for a lot! I was cooking for 3 dogs, one was 9 pounds, one was 8 pounds and one was 4 pounds. I admire the fact you took it on at all! Oh man! hahaha


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

No experience with NB; however, Sunny's kibble is Petcurian NOW Fresh (senior) and it is great! He also was on the adult, too; grain free - Canadian manufacturer. At least the poop is solid and there was really no "transition" period either. Works for us. Also, it is turkey based.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Shamrockmommy said:


> He does really terrible on high protein foods, and the vet said to stay away from chicken for him.


I understand. I have a boxer who can't have high protein either. The "premium" high protein brands give him soft poo, no matter how slow the transition, so I feed him TOTW Pacific Stream (moderate 25% protein). Not my preferred kibble, but he tolerates it well. 

My allergy dog, Maddie, can't have chicken (as well as a laundry list of other ingredients), so I understand your frustration with that, too. 

My daughter's yorkie-poo does very well on NB Potato and Duck. Like others have said, you have to feed whatever works for your dog.


----------

